# Galaxy Dry Hopping - How much is too much?



## timmybradley

Hi guys, 

Hoping I can get some help here. I'm doing a Stone & Wood Pacific Ale (23L Batch) clone and planning on dry hopping with galaxy hops to get that fruity passionfruit aroma. 

I've read lot of posts about successes and failures about dry hopping galaxy with too much resulting in a grassy taste. I'm thinking somewhere around the 20g mark around day 4 top be on the safe side. 

Thoughts? Appreciate anyone's help/advice. 

Cheers, Tim


----------



## AndrewQLD

I wouldn't go over 1/2 g per litre, it's not a great hop for dry hopping.


----------



## timmybradley

Cheers Andrew, 

Will take it down a notch then and give a generous addition in last 20 mins for flavour.


----------



## Gigantorus

Tim,

Galaxy is a somewhat light flavour I found.

I've come to quite like Simcoe for dry-hopping. It has nice solid flavours. 

I've also found Citra a good one too.

But so many options out there really. All depends how it's used too.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## goatus

I disagree with the above. I dont think there is a "too much" for galaxy dry hopping - its all the length of time its in there with Galaxy. I dryhop with a huge amount, but only for 4 - 5 days MAX. If you do it for any longer you will start to get a harsh grassiness (which I think is why its got a bad name for dryhopping). If you like a super big aroma hit, go nuts with the galaxy, just pull it out after 4 - 5 days. Love this hop.


----------



## chrisluki

timmybradley said:


> Cheers Andrew,
> 
> Will take it down a notch then and give a generous addition in last 20 mins for flavour.


I added 25g at flame out this week and when testing the liquid in the fermenter I was getting a huge passion fruit aroma just from that!! 

Great hops.


----------



## balconybrewer

pretty sure any decent stone and wood clone would be dry hopped with galaxy with around 2g/l. i agree with goatus, dont exceed 5 days and the more the better!


----------



## timmybradley

Thanks everyone. Brewed on Saturday and dropped 15 at flame out, 20 in the whirlpool. 

Was thinking of doing 20g in secondary and 20g in the keg? Is this pointless? Should I just go with 40 in secondary and leave it at that?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Can you share the recipe for your SW ale?

To answer the q's, I would throw the 40g into the fermenter for the dry hop and as mentioned pull them out or cold crash at around day 4-5. When its packaged and you taste your beer then decide if it needs more from a keg hop addition.


----------



## hwall95

I recently used 40g for 25L batch and combined with the boil additions it tastes pretty similar to S&W pacific ale. 

I also did any experiment with my dads mexican kit since he had 50L of it chilling in fridge. I drained out 10L and threw in 50g of galaxy into it and out intrestesing - very passionfruity!


----------



## timmybradley

hwall95 said:


> I recently used 40g for 25L batch and combined with the boil additions it tastes pretty similar to S&W pacific ale.
> 
> I also did any experiment with my dads mexican kit since he had 50L of it chilling in fridge. I drained out 10L and threw in 50g of galaxy into it and out intrestesing - very passionfruity!


Thanks hwall95. Nice work! Get the old man to do the hard part and you reap the benefits 



Pratty1 said:


> Can you share the recipe for your SW ale?
> 
> To answer the q's, I would throw the 40g into the fermenter for the dry hop and as mentioned pull them out or cold crash at around day 4-5. When its packaged and you taste your beer then decide if it needs more from a keg hop addition.


Thanks Pratty.

Here's the recipe I used, will let you know how it turns out:

Malt
4Kg Maris Otter
0.8Kg Wheat Malt (I had to use dark wheat malt as only wheat malt available)

Hops
60g Galaxy (Pellets) +40g dry hop

1 Tsp Ca2SO4 into mash

Mash
75 minutes @ 65C, 17L, pH = 5.4
Fly Sparge - 16L

Hop Schedule (30 minute boil)
5g 30 mins
10g 15 mins
10g 5 mins
15g 0 mins
20g Whirlpool

OG - 1044
Batch size = 23L
Est. IBU = 22
Est EBC = 9
Est ABV = 4.4%

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## Dan Pratt

Post a picture and possibly a side by side when you get her into a glass. 

Here is my SWPA clone;

60% Ale
40% Wheat

Galaxy @ 5mins to 17ibu
Galaxy Dry Hopped 3g/L for 4days @ 21c

US05 @ 17c and its important to mash dry to get a crisp clean finish, I mash at 64c/40m, 72c/20m, 78c/30m.

I think you will get a good finish with your mash at 65c, i tried that before and after a side by side it needed to be lower.


----------



## timmybradley

Nice!

Will definitely post something up once it's ready.

Were you happy with how yours turned out?

I'm using US05 as well but at 19C at the moment - too high you reckon?

Yeh I'm using an esky mash tun so it's single stage only for me unfortunately...


----------



## QldKev

I find the pellets get very harsh at higher hop levels, whilst you can push the fresh whole flowers heaps further


----------



## tugger

my galaxy smash has 100g of galaxy in it, 3x20g in the boil and 40g in the fermenter.at 20L. its fairly hoppy but not over the top.


----------



## brewinski

QldKev said:


> I find the pellets get very harsh at higher hop levels, whilst you can push the fresh whole flowers heaps further


Yeah, I did the same with the flowers, and it was very close to SWPA. they were dry hopped for 5 days. At 2,5g per litre. 

Id have to check notes for rest of Hop schedule. But it was a shite load all up, something like 4g+ per litre, with some in mash, then regular drops right up to flame out, to achieve the 4g

If you read this post backwards you will get the picture


----------



## timmybradley

brewinski said:


> Yeah, I did the same with the flowers, and it was very close to SWPA. they were dry hopped for 5 days. At 2,5g per litre.
> 
> Id have to check notes for rest of Hop schedule. But it was a shite load all up, something like 4g+ per litre, with some in mash, then regular drops right up to flame out, to achieve the 4g
> 
> If you read this post backwards you will get the picture


Our of curiosity, what do you find are the benefits in mash hopping? Just increased bitterness?


----------



## brewinski

I assume that, yes, Galaxy are pretty low on the bitter end of the business. It would taste like a soft drink(passiona) if you didn't get some bittering from them. 

I was following a recipe that was stated to be the authors 4th or 5th generation. There was nothing in the way of invention on my part.


----------



## AndrewQLD

The SW Pale Ale is precisely why I think Galaxy is not a good hop for dry hopping, it's a horrible beer that is very one dimensional in both hop and malt qualities, however we can't all like a particular beer so my comment is just an opinion.


----------



## timmybradley

Thanks Brewinski, I figured that might have been the case.

Yeh Andrew - I'm more of a complex beer kind of guy in general but I think the Pacific Ale is a decent, sessionable beer - I'm catering for an engagement party so I really just wanted to go with something that would be pretty much inoffensive to the masses... My old man who generally refuses to drink anything other than Crown Lager enjoyed Pacific Ale - so I consider it somewhat of an entry level Ale for lager drinkers and a reasonably safe bet.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Well go at it then timmybradley, I'd still stay at .5 g/l for dry hopping though :lol:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

My experiences with Galaxy: Great hop for dry hopping if passionfruit if that you want, you just have to be careful or you can end up with cut grass. in my experience that transition point isn't very forgiving if you dry hop it when the wort/beer is warm. Do it once the beer has crash chilled, and for a few days max. flowers much nicer than pellets. Flowers great for cube-hopping too if you're a no-chiller.
S&W pacific ale is more like a US style wheat than a typical "pale ale" IMO. Pils, wheat, US-05, multiple stages of dry hopping, I love it.


----------



## Dan Pratt

SWPA is a clever beer and that malt bill fits that single hop. I've tried it with single hops beers using cascade, Simcoe, Amarillo, Citra and offcourse galaxy. Combinations of those with that malt bill have been awesome. 

Question for the leaf hops......do they flocculate like pellets when you cold crash?? If so I will use them for a remake in 2015.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

they tend to 1/2 float, if that makes sense, but best to contain them within a loose bag of some sort unless you want a clogged tap


----------



## timmybradley

Thanks for the advice guys. Checking the gravity this arvo so will see how the flavour and aroma is at the moment and go from there.


----------



## Dan2

brewinski said:


> ..Galaxy are pretty low on the bitter end of the business...


Nope. Right up the high end actually. Be very careful with anything other than very late additions.
At around 14-15%AA it won't take much to get your IBUs through the roof


----------



## HBHB

You can actually go nuts with Galaxy as a dry hop by lowering the temp down below 10deg C to avoid the grassy notes and get the fruit. Drinking one here now that was 47L dry hopped with 90g & 40g of cascade for 8 days cold. No grass.


----------



## AndrewQLD

You crazy people and your love for a glass full of fruit salad.
Although I will give the cold dry hop method a go.


----------



## Bribie G

I've bought my first lot of Galaxy pellets and intend to use them in a toucan.

h34r: h34r:

That's right, a toucan.

I have acquired a tin of Canadian Blonde and a tin of Coopers Lager and going to do a keg filler with the cans and a tub of Maltose syrup. Rather than dry hopping, would it be best to do a short boil for around ten minutes with the maltose dissolved in some water then tip all into fermenter? Looking at probably 20g of pellets, and some San Diego Super Yeast to build up a supply of slurry for future brews.


----------



## HBHB

AndrewQLD said:


> You crazy people and your love for a glass full of fruit salad.
> Although I will give the cold dry hop method a go.


Love the hop and hate that excessive grassiness Andrew. The cold treatment works a treat to reduce it. I usually drop mine to about 2-3 degrees these days. Not so with other hop varieties.


----------



## Blind Dog

AndrewQLD said:


> The SW Pale Ale is precisely why I think Galaxy is not a good hop for dry hopping, it's a horrible beer that is very one dimensional in both hop and malt qualities, however we can't all like a particular beer so my comment is just an opinion.


If you're right it not just an opinion...

And you're right

In my opinion


----------



## fletcher

Blind Dog said:


> If you're right it not just an opinion...
> 
> And you're right
> 
> In my opinion


great constructive post that one. post more of them.

HBHB, are you actually dry hopping at 2-3 degrees for a few days? or dropping it 2-3 degrees below ferment temp? i'm guessing the former. just want to check as i'll be doing a similar clone of this soon


----------



## HBHB

I started doing them at about 8-10 degrees after making a beer that was full of grassy notes and not much else and it improved it. Some time later I tried it with the yeast dropped off and dropped the temp to 2 deg C and while it lost a fair amount of intensity, it lost all grassy notes and just kept the fruity notes. With no scientific basis for it, I've been doing it that way since and find it a lot cleaner.


----------



## hoppinmad

AndrewQLD said:


> The SW Pale Ale is precisely why I think Galaxy is not a good hop for dry hopping, it's a horrible beer that is very one dimensional in both hop and malt qualities, however we can't all like a particular beer so my comment is just an opinion.


Couldn't agree more. Just tastes like passiona soft drink to me


----------



## GalBrew

HoppinMad said:


> Couldn't agree more. Just tastes like passiona soft drink to me


Which tastes awesome!!


----------



## timmybradley

So checked in on it yesterday afternoon...

Gravity is dropping which is a good start... But when I tasted it... pretty buttery - That'll teach me for being impatient and pitching the yeast at 24C instead of waiting for the temp to drop a little more (currently sitting at 19C). Definitely has that fruity passiona taste but undecided if it needs more hop bitterness (via a hop tea).

So... Diacetyl rests... Haven't done one before but from what I've read... Let fermentation finish, then up the temp to ~22C for a couple of days?

Thoughts?

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## Black n Tan

It is preferable to perform a diacetyl rest when the yeast are still active so before you hit final gravity (2-5 points short). Give it a couple of days at the elevated temp then taste to see if the diacetyl has gone. If not leave it longer and retest. Consider performing a forced diacetyl test (google it) to make sure your don't have any diacetyl precursors which could turn into diacetyl in the bottle.


----------



## timmybradley

Thanks Black n Tan,

Will keep an eye on the gravity and also check out the forced diacetyl test (hadn't hear of it before).

Would you say 22C is about right to up the temp to?

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## Black n Tan

A couple of degrees warmer than your main ferment temp for an ale. 22C sounds fine.


----------



## Pagey

I've never done a diacetyl rest on an ale...
Lagers yes but not an ale. I usually do raise my temps during fermentation but only because I am impatient and want to get to FG quick. LOL!! Maybe I'm doing it inadvertently.


----------



## Black n Tan

Pagey said:


> I've never done a diacetyl rest on an ale...
> Lagers yes but not an ale. I usually do raise my temps during fermentation but only because I am impatient and want to get to FG quick. LOL!! Maybe I'm doing it inadvertently.


Not normally necessary, but many like you increase the temp late in the ferment to help it attenuate and clean up. But if you taste diacetyl in your hydro sample, then it is definitely time to increase the temp and leave it on the yeast for a bit longer.


----------



## Gigantorus

goatus said:


> I disagree with the above. I dont think there is a "too much" for galaxy dry hopping - its all the length of time its in there with Galaxy. I dryhop with a huge amount, but only for 4 - 5 days MAX. If you do it for any longer you will start to get a harsh grassiness (which I think is why its got a bad name for dryhopping). If you like a super big aroma hit, go nuts with the galaxy, just pull it out after 4 - 5 days. Love this hop.



Don't get me wrong, I love the S&W Pac ale but my expereince to date dry-hopping with galaxy has not been what I expected. Maybe the pellets I've been getting aren't good quality or something? I've end up trying simcoe and citra and came to love their higher flavour and aroma - particularly the simcoe.

Might look at getting some more galaxy pellets from a different supplier and see if the experience changes. I was a little surprised that the previous 2 results with galaxy was less than I expect given the alpha acid rating.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Get flowers not pellets for dry hopping.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Gigantorus said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love the S&W Pac ale but my expereince to date dry-hopping with galaxy has not been what I expected. Maybe the pellets I've been getting aren't good quality or something? I've end up trying simcoe and citra and came to love their higher flavour and aroma - particularly the simcoe.


The simcoe/citra combo is a bloody winner :icon_drool2: so good!

As mntioned previously I use 2g/L of pellets for 4-5days @ ~ 20c then cold crash and package and get a massive passionfruit aroma thats expected from galaxy.

What have you experienced from dry hopping Galaxy?


----------



## Gigantorus

Hi Pratty,

Sorry for the late response. Have used galaxy twice and both times got used 50grams dry-hop and got a fairly non-descript flavour...hence my comment. But have purchased some more from a different seller and will try them again in the new year in a new batch of something. Am thinking maybe a big dark ale pumped full of galaxy.

Might also dry-hop 50 grams of galaxy in my small batch (10Litre) dark ale using just one can of Coopers Real Ale and water in my little 15 Litre fermenter. Did this earlier this year and killed my poor old Mr Beer 8.5 Litre keg fermenter (cracked the tap neck) and dry-hopped with 100grams of simcoe. It became a wonderful brew after 3+ weeks in the bottle. Just gotta add a bigger hose connection to the lid so I can run off the krausen into a bucket, as this scale of brew puts out a massive amount of fermenting foam in the first 2 days.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Gigantorus

Laid down a new pale ale on the weekend that tweaked. 

Used a can of Coopers Australian Pale Ale, Coopers BE2. I steeped 20grams of galaxy, centennial and amarillo and added the liquid only to the APA can and BE2 and then topped up to 21 litre mark. 

Will dry-hop with the other 30grams of each for the last 4 days of a 14 day stay in the fermenter. Looking forward to a nice hoppy pale ale.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## slcmorro

brewinski said:


> Galaxy are pretty low on the bitter end of the business.


Pardon? You're talking about the 13-14% AA Galaxy that we all know, right?


----------



## Gigantorus

Will bottle this pale ale brew on Saturday. But had a taste last night and it's very nice. Flavours of peach and passionfruit coming through nicely.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## GalBrew

Don't fret too much you will have to find another hop to use now.....no more galaxy. :angry2:


----------



## Gigantorus

GalBrew said:


> Don't fret too much you will have to find another hop to use now.....no more galaxy. :angry2:


HPA in Tassy know nothing about this, and they are the creator of galaxy. ????


----------



## Dan Pratt

You called HPA?


----------



## Curramore

Hoppy days in Brisvegus had Galaxy flowers 2 days ago folks. They said they had plenty for the moment.


----------



## ian4379

i dry hop mine at 3gms per litre , but i love it.


----------



## Dan Pratt

3g/L...nice how long for and at what temp?


----------



## ian4379

4 to 5 days at 18 then i crash chill for a week or so. i'm no expert though, like some on here. i'm still in the trial and err side. in fact my current brews have been sitting at zero for 3 weeks cos i havent had time to bottle.


----------



## Gigantorus

Pratty1 said:


> You called HPA?



No, a mate works in the beer industry and deals with them and asked. They knew nothing of it.


----------



## Dan Pratt

I have come to realise that when I use Galaxy for Dry Hopping its flavour contributions can overide other hops used with my Golden Ales.

These ales are <4.5% and when using just galaxy only late in the kettle to 15-20ibu (SWPA) it can really take a 3-4g/L dry hop becasue the late kettle addition mixes well with the same dry hop. However, my recent golden ale using citra/cascade late in the kettle to 20ibu has been over shadowed by the 1.5g/L dry hopping of Galaxy.

Still bloody tasty and the passionfruit from that dose rate is noticable from the tap to glass, yet the citra/cascade flavour combo is not clean cut as the galaxy oils have really imparted into the flavour profile of the beer.


----------



## slcmorro

I just dumped 50gm of Galaxy in my SWPA after 5 days of fermenting. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Gigantorus

The 3 hop pale ale I bottled on Saturday has a real nice citurs, peach and passionfruit aroma from the amarillo, centennial and galaxy. Looking forward to see how it develops over the next 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## timmybradley

So I've been a bit slack and should probably report back on how all this went.

I ended up dry hopping 20g galaxy in the fermenter (around day 14 of fermentation - fermentation was complete) for 2 days at 4C, tried it afterwards and didn't get much out of it. Dry hopped in the keg for another 2 days at 4C - again not heaps out of it but there was a little bit of the citrus/passionfruit... Not as much of that galaxy SWPA punch as I was aiming for.

The beer turned out OK, not a huge success in my books - mainly because of a user error which left a slight diacetyl taste from pitching the yeast at a temp a little too high before bringing it down.

The good news - the people at the engagement party had finished the keg off by about 11.30pm so it wasn't completely undrinkable.

Next time, I'd probably go slightly more hops for longer (about 4 days) at regular fermentation temp...


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ well now that you have tried dry hopping it cold and got very little aroma........do it @ 20c for 4days on the next batch and use 1.5g/L and it will be what your after.

I have tried cold dry hopping(4c) and I know others may like it but it achieves about 1/10th of the result v's dry hopping warm. Dry hopping in the middle range around 10-12c is better than low @ 4c.


----------



## Black n Tan

Did you use pellets or cones? Personally I prefer dry hopping at fermentation temps for a couple of days before cold crashing for 2-3 days more. The pellet hops float on the surface for the first couple of days before dropping and infusing all the way to the bottom of the fermenter. 1g/L dry hops is not a lot in my books. I have also found keg hopping to be very effective, probably because most of the yeast has been removed.


----------



## timmybradley

Yeh I'll up the dose next time. Actually have an IPA fermenting at the moment which is probably a good chance to dry hop big and use the left overs of my galaxy hops.

I used pellet hops - so that makes sense there wasn't much infusion if they sat on the top for a few days first.

In trying to be efficient, I was trying to carb and dry hop in the keg at the same time but the fishing line didn't allow for a proper seal of the keg unfortunately. Might give keg hopping another crack soon though as well.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Black n Tan

timmybradley said:


> I used pellet hops - so that makes sense there wasn't much infusion if they sat on the top for a few days first.


under cold conditions they will sink very quickly which isn't ideal. That why I think adding the hops warm for a couple of days before cold crashing and leaving for a few more days works so well.


----------



## slcmorro

FWIW my Stone and Wood clone is literally identical to the commercial version and I dry hopped with Galaxy for a week before cold crashing and kegging. Not blowing my own trumpet, but it is undistinguishable between my version and the commercial one, attested to by 4 other drinkers on separate tastings.


----------



## DU99

..


----------



## panzerd18

I didn't dry hop, but used a hop tea steeped for 15 mins. 25 grams of Galaxy for my 20 litre batch of Pale Ale. 

Smells like passion fruit and citrus. Very nice. Also the tea seems to add a bit more bitterness instead of just dry hopping.


----------



## yankinoz

goatus said:


> I disagree with the above. I dont think there is a "too much" for galaxy dry hopping - its all the length of time its in there with Galaxy. I dryhop with a huge amount, but only for 4 - 5 days MAX. If you do it for any longer you will start to get a harsh grassiness (which I think is why its got a bad name for dryhopping). If you like a super big aroma hit, go nuts with the galaxy, just pull it out after 4 - 5 days. Love this hop.


I'd second that and add that 1-2 days is enough. Controlled experiments have shown that's sufficient to extract the oils. I've had luck with two days. No grass. But Simcoe and old workhorse Cascade are first choices for dry hopping.


----------



## Gigantorus

All good info to know. Thanks chaps.

Laid down a batch of Coopers Authentic IPA on the weekend and am planning to dry-hop it with some galaxy & citra. My only query was how many days dry-hopping I'd go with?

Think I'll split the difference and go 3 days. Particularly as these 2 hops varieties are very big on flavour. Mind you my citra pellets are getting a little old now (purchased them back in mid-2014). So they might not pack the punch they once might have.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## panzerd18

I did a hop tea with 25 grams of Galaxy. 

Definitely added some bitterness and flavour/aroma.


----------



## technobabble66

slcmorro said:


> FWIW my Stone and Wood clone is literally identical to the commercial version and I dry hopped with Galaxy for a week before cold crashing and kegging. Not blowing my own trumpet, but it is undistinguishable between my version and the commercial one, attested to by 4 other drinkers on separate tastings.


um ... Recipe??
Please.


----------



## JDW81

technobabble66 said:


> um ... Recipe??
> Please.


Agreed,

Saying your beer is identical to the commercial version without providing a recipe is like saying I caught a fish _this _big without showing us a picture 

JD


----------



## slcmorro

technobabble66 said:


> um ... Recipe??
> Please.


Ask and ye shall receive...

*Boulders and Tinder*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.700
Total Hops (g): 20.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 4.1 (EBC): 8.1
Bitterness (IBU): 21.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 73
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.800 kg Pale Ale Malt (59.57%)
1.800 kg Wheat Malt (38.3%)
0.100 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (2.13%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
60.0g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) Dry Hopped at Day 7

*Misc Bill*
----------------
5.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ Did you do a side by side comparison ?


----------



## slcmorro

Sure did mate. With three different tasters too. Very happy with it.


----------



## Robbo2234

Just to confirm slcmorro
7 day ferment then dry hop for another 7 days cold crash and keg?


----------



## technobabble66

Thanks dude!
Did you chill or NC that?
You've changed the recipe from the Inception batch you posted? - Torrified wheat dropped for malt, and the hops schedule looks a little different. (Aah no - NC with a 10min bittering addition. All good on hops). Wheat?

Edit: actually, the 0min hops. A miniboil/Argon method?


----------



## slcmorro

No chill lads, and yes the recipe posted in this thread is the exact one for my SWPA Clone - what you see above is what I used. 0 min additions are into the kettle just as the burners go off.
The Inception Brew I haven't done yet - That was a BB Galaxy with just Galaxy, so a SMaSH if memory serves me.

7 day ferm, 7 day dry hop (while still fermenting - left them in during cc'ing too) so 2 weeks ferm or until FG is reached then cold crash for as long as you want. I think I went with 7 days from memory.


----------



## technobabble66

Cheers.
Thanks again for sharing!
:icon_cheers:


----------



## slcmorro

No worries mate, very welcome. Hope you get enjoyment out of it. PM me and let me know what you think when you taste it.


----------



## Gigantorus

Glad to say the Authentic IPA recipe I did with the 2 hops (Citra & Galaxy) was a blast. It has gone from a very nice brew to a wonderful brew. Will definitely be doign ti again. It is so easy as well. Just used the Cioopers Autherntic IPA Recipe and then dry-hopped with 50grams of each of Citra and Galaxy for the last 5 days of a 14-day period in teh fermenter. 

I've also do a slightly different version on my Three-Pete Pale Ale. The first version I used 20grams of 3 hops in a steep at the front end and the remaining 30gram x 3 hops in a dry-hop - it turned out with quite a bitter hit. This version I only did 20grams of Amarillo at the front end and the balance 1 x 30gram amarillo + 50gram of galaxy and centennial as a dry-hop - which should tame down the bitterness. Bottled it last Saturday and will taste the first sample this Friday. 

Laid down another brew on Saturday after bottling the pale ale. Got the recipe from a mob in Newcastle. Its intented to be a a James Squires Hop Thief clone @ 5.0% abv. The ingredient list was:


[SIZE=12pt]1 can Black Rock Golden Ale[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]1.5kg Amber Malt [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]15g Citra hops[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]15g Ella hops [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Safale 04 Yeast or American Ale Yeast[/SIZE]
Mix the first 2 items in 2 litres of hot water, and then top up to 23 Litres with cold water and give a good stir. Then just before pitching the yeast, put the 2 lots of hops in 250ml of boiling water for 5 mins. Then toss the whole hop mixture directly into the fermenter and stir. Then pitch the yeast. I'll leave in the fermenter for 14 days. I might throw in some finings for the last 3 days to clear it up a little before bottling. Still tossing up whether to dry-hop it with either some more ella or citra.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ Pete,

Just some advice for dry hoping. Next brew, keep the hops and add them when fermentation shows signs of slowing down eg around 3-5gravity points from expected gravity. The reason for this is you will get better extraction of the oils that remain in the final beer.

The method you used will see alot of those hop oils scrubbed out during fermentation via co2 blow off , plus the yeast is super super sticky and the hops oils will be taken up by the yeast and drop out to the bottom.

See how this beer goes and then try dry hopping after ferment to compare. Thought I would share that because early on I dry hopped how you have done and got turned off dry hopping because of the results. Now i dry hop all the time and at the end of fermentation for 7-10days @ 21c.

Dan


----------



## Gigantorus

Thanks for your comments, Dan. 

I am aware of the disappearance of the hops goodies during fermentation - but appreciate you telling just the same thanks. 

I'm only doing the recipe this way (ie. adding the hops at the beginning) as the recipe called for this. I will dry-hop towards the end, as I know flavour/aroma will have been lost in what was quite an active fermentation too. I think I'll just dry-hop with the remaining 30grams of Ella to see what this variety of hop gives the brew, as I haven't used Ella before. Was going to call this brew the Bug Spray APA due to the hops (ie. Citra-n-Ella = Citronella)  I crack me up sometimes.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## kunfaced

I have a cream ale/lager which has been laggering for 8 weeks.

4kg 2-row
500g polenta
500g jasmine rice
1kg honey (high krausen)
3 additions of Helga for 25IBUs
Saflager

Yesterday I had a spur of the moment urge to dry hop the lager. I still had Galaxy and Mosaic left over from one of my other brews so chucked it in. 40g each at 1c for 5-6 days if guessing. WIll give it a sample every 24 hours until i'm happy. It has been 24 hours so far, and there isn't much in the way of aroma but the flavour of the brew has definitely changed. Has anyone else dry hopped a lager with galaxy?


----------



## pist

Just dry hopped a pale ale with 50g galaxy no problems for 3 days at primary temps and could of done with more. Having said that, the pellets were in the form of a tea bag, so could of been restricting some of the oils


----------



## Klosey

timmybradley said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hoping I can get some help here. I'm doing a Stone & Wood Pacific Ale (23L Batch) clone and planning on dry hopping with galaxy hops to get that fruity passionfruit aroma.
> 
> I've read lot of posts about successes and failures about dry hopping galaxy with too much resulting in a grassy taste. I'm thinking somewhere around the 20g mark around day 4 top be on the safe side.
> 
> Thoughts? Appreciate anyone's help/advice.
> 
> Cheers, Tim


Hi Tim,

How did your brew turn out? How much Galaxy did you end up using when dry hopping. I am doing a Stone and Wood clone and about to dry hop tomorrow. Cheers


----------



## kadmium

Klosey said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> How did your brew turn out? How much Galaxy did you end up using when dry hopping. I am doing a Stone and Wood clone and about to dry hop tomorrow. Cheers


That was 6 years ago so I hope he kept good notes!

My last Hazy IPA had a 300g dry hop in total, I think 20g will be completely fine.


----------



## Klosey

kadmium said:


> That was 6 years ago so I hope he kept good notes!
> 
> My last Hazy IPA had a 300g dry hop in total, I think 20g will be completely fine.


Thanks Kadium, Wow time sure does fly lol. Thinking of using 25 g Galaxy hop pellets (not bagged) and 2 x 12.5 tea bags. Too much?


----------



## Klosey

Klosey said:


> Thanks Kadium, Wow time sure does fly lol. Thinking of using 25 g Galaxy hop pellets (not bagged) and 2 x 12.5 tea bags. Too much?


Oops I forgot. Brewing 23 litres


----------



## Hangover68

I used 25g of cascade in my last brew (23ltr) and it was just right for me, noticeable without being over powering.


----------



## kadmium

Klosey said:


> Thanks Kadium, Wow time sure does fly lol. Thinking of using 25 g Galaxy hop pellets (not bagged) and 2 x 12.5 tea bags. Too much?


Really depends on what you're going for. 

I did 2 x 150g dry hops of T90 pellets (usual pellets) and left em for a week in the fermenter. 

Was a bit hot and got a little hop creep on it, but it was bloody good. 

So I wouldn't think 50g would give you anything near a grassy flavour (which I think is a bit of a myth to be honest)

But I guess it depends on style etc. I think for the pacific ale it should be great!


----------



## donald_trub

I haven't used Galaxy in a number of years. It definitely *used* to have a huge passionfruit hit. What are people's thoughts on current year's Galaxy? I've had a few Pacific Ales fresh from the brewery recently and I no longer get very much passionfruit at all. Is this a result in change of hops or a change on Stone & Wood's part?


----------



## Klosey

kadmium said:


> Really depends on what you're going for.
> 
> I did 2 x 150g dry hops of T90 pellets (usual pellets) and left em for a week in the fermenter.
> 
> Was a bit hot and got a little hop creep on it, but it was bloody good.
> 
> So I wouldn't think 50g would give you anything near a grassy flavour (which I think is a bit of a myth to be honest)
> 
> But I guess it depends on style etc. I think for the pacific ale it should be great!


I am going to dry hop for 48 hours as per the recipe instructions. Also in this recipe I used steeped carapils grain. First time I have used grain with extract so looking forward to the end result.


----------



## kadmium

Klosey said:


> I am going to dry hop for 48 hours as per the recipe instructions. Also in this recipe I used steeped carapils grain. First time I have used grain with extract so looking forward to the end result.


Should be pretty good mate. Steeping grains adds a little somthin somthin which is nice. 

You'll end up with a nice easy drinker.


----------



## Klosey

Just kegged my Stone and Wood Clone. A little disappointed as the opening on the keg tap clogged up with what I believe with the floaties from the Galaxy dry hoped pellets and only managed about 17 litres. Cold crashing as I speak.


----------

